# الطاقة السالبة... هل هي موجودة فعلا؟؟؟



## pic2007 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
السادة الافاضل


اول من وصفها رياضيا هو العالم ديراك 

 ليس مفهوم الطاقة السالبة مجرد خيال، فقد وصل الأمر إلى إنتاج بعض تأثيراته في المختبر.

والطاقة السالبة غريبة إلى حد يحمل على الظن أنها تنتهك حتمًا بعض قوانين الفيزياء. إن الطاقة الكلية للفضاء الخالي تساوي الصفر قبل وبعد إحداث المقدارين المتساويين من الطاقة الموجبة والسالبة؛ أي إن مبدأ حفظ الطاقة لايزال ساري المفعول.

 ويبدو أن الطاقة السالبة تتعارض مع القانون الثاني. لنتصور حزمة طاقة سالبة ينتجها ليزر دخيل باستمرار. فمبدأ حفظ الطاقة يقتضي إنتاج سيل مستمر من الطاقة الموجبة. ويمكن توجيه حزمة الطاقة السالبة نحو منطقة نائية في الكون واستغلال الطاقة الموجبة للقيام بعمل مفيد. وهكذا يمكن استخدام منبع الطاقة هذا، الذي يبدو أنه لا ينفد، لصنع آلة دائمة الحركة؛ وهذا يتناقض مع القانون الثاني. فإذا وجهنا الحزمة (السالبة) نحو كأس من الماء فسيبرد، بينما نستغل الطاقة الموجبة المستخرجة لتشغيل محرك صغير يُشغِل برّادًا من دون حاجة إلى مصدر طاقة خارجي. وليس منشأ هذه المشكلات وجود الطاقة السالبة بحد ذاتها وإنما الفصل غير المقيد بين الطاقتين الموجبة والسالبة.


والان اجد صعوبة في رسم دارة عملية لتبيان وجود الطاقة السالبة  

وشكرا.


----------



## jomma (1 أكتوبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السادة الافاضل
> 
> 
> ...


 
الأخ الكريم: هل لك ان توضح لنا:

1- المفهوم الفيزيائي للطاقة السالبة وايضا الطاقة الموجبة.

2- التطبيقات العملية للقانون الثاني.

3- سبب تعارض مفهوم الطاقة السالبة مع القانون الثاني.


----------



## pic2007 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> الأخ الكريم: هل لك ان توضح لنا:
> 
> 1- المفهوم الفيزيائي للطاقة السالبة وايضا الطاقة الموجبة.
> 
> ...


سيدي الفاضل

ان الطاقة الموجبة هي ما نألفه جميعا أما الطاقة السالبة فلنتصور:
في حالة الوشيعة، ومن أجل أن تخزن الوشيعة طاقة سالبة 
وحسب عبارة الطاقة: E=L/2 i²

يكفي أن نجد الحالة L<0 فستكون الطاقة سالبة
الحالة التقليدية هي L>0 فستكون الطاقة موجبة

ان الحالة التقليدية L>0 هي عندما تكون هناك حركة نسبية بين شحنات مختلفة في الموصل { حركة الالكترونات بالنسبة للبروتونات}
والحالة الجديدة L<0 هي عندما تكون هناك حركة نسبية بين شحنات متشابهة في الموصل وهذا ما يجب تصميمه 

لا أجد تعارضا بين الطاقة السالبة والقانون الثاني
والتجربة كفيلة باثبات صحة الفكرة العامة لما نود القيام به

وشكرا.


----------

